# Scioto Brush Creek



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I was thinking of doing a float trip on Scioto Brush Creek next spring with my little one man canoe. My favorite kind of fishing is catch and release stream smallie fishing so it should be right up my alley from what I've heard. Any advice? I know very little about the stream only having fished it a bit close to the covered bridge in Otway. best stretch to float? take ins and take outs? Thanks alot...


----------



## bwheasler (Jan 14, 2013)

I live in Otway on Scioto Brush Creek, only been living there since May, but have fish by the house quite a bit. Caught a few smallies, many largemouth,rock bass,blue gills and channels. During the summer I couldn't get past the covered bridge do to low water, but if you wade uptream you will find deeper pools up to and past Rarden, I plan on this this summer. I do have steps to the creek as it is hard to get in and out of due to steep muddy banks. There are no public launches that I know of,but I would be able to help out fellow outdoorsman with access, or livery up or down for a small fee or trade, you know how river rats are.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Not much access there, the only float I can think of that has easy access and you don't have to portage 5 times is ottway to 73. Theres some good spotted bass and a few largemouth and smallmouth. be prepared for a big portage though, I've never had a float there I didn't have portage around a log jam atleast once. There are other floats farther up river that might be better fishing but they require a saw and a strong back to get down river.
Ohio Brush is a much easier float and has better bass fishing, try 32 down.


----------



## bwheasler (Jan 14, 2013)

I was lucky enough as we had lilies and it's over 20' at the corner by the house. However I've never fish for muskie or even know how. I new to river fishing as I grew up Indiana farm ponding. It is a cool clean creek.


----------

